# Fracture Blisters on ankle



## Paramount (Aug 5, 2002)

After fracturing my calcanus (foot) bone 6 weeks ago and having numerous blisters around the ankle, I am having a lot of discomfort from the dried skin on top of the blisters as well as dried flakey skin on the foot itself and suture lines. Does anyone have advice for relief? I have tried epsom salt soaks and not much success.
Thank you for any help you may give.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bag balm or vitamin E skin oil....James


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Is it shingles? Whenever there is a fracture shingles can suddenly break out. They are blisters, but look like a big burn almost. Taking an antiviral right away will get rid of them, but if it has been more than 2 days, you will just have to wait for them to go away.
https://www.google.com/search?num=1...0.161.1341.1j9.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.oWYS23jMGTY


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

The salt soaks are probably drying it out even worse, and it's not good for healing skin. You need moisture. Try washing with baby wash (there's a yellow bottle with shea and cocoa butter) and then using cocoa butter deep moisturizing lotion (Walmart and Target both have a generic form in a large brown bottle). 

When washing, use a very soft cloth or just your well cleaned hand and do not scrub, just gently rub. Don't use real hot water, just barely lukewarm, and gentle water pressure if you use a shower massage. Don't use peroxide or alcohol, as they're also too harsh for fresh healing skin. Leave it open to the air as long as it's not oozing. If it is oozing, place a clean dry nonstick pad over it until it stops. If it's showing any signs of infection, use triple-antibiotic or polysporin ointment and a pad. These are recommendations from a wound care specialist. 

Fracture blisters are a common occurrence and not due to shingles or anything like that, it's from the trauma of the injury. For some reason, doctors never think to warn patients that these are a possibility, and it's easy to get freaked out when you first see them. It takes a long time to heal them, but it will happen, so be patient. Good luck!

P.S. I've done this myself, blistered from cellulitis from toes to knee and also have three large surgical scars on that leg.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

olive oil...it is a great skin healer


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I took it that the blisters dried up and the skin is dry and itchy from surgery. The skin on the foot is adhered to the underlaying tissue without a fat cushion and does not stretch when the skin is dry, so it wants to pull, very painful. BTDT. I broke my ankle and had surgery on my foot where I had skin grafts years ago. Skin was very thin. The blisters were 8" long, one on the front and down onto the top of foot and one on the back of my leg. I started with bag balm to moisturize and make the skin plyable. Then massaged Vitamin E skin oil (small bottle, but you can open capsules) Massaging makes the skin so it can move on the thin tissue it is adhered to. This allows the skin and tissue to stretch without being painful....James


----------



## Paramount (Aug 5, 2002)

Thank you all for your advice.
The soaking gives some relief and moisturizer helps.
It seems to be a long process in healing them.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

You're welcome. Yes, they do take a long time to heal, and I know it's frustrating. It will be worse this winter with the dry air due to heating, so remember moisture is your friend!  Good luck and take care.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Seconding Vitamin E cream. Our vet even recommended it for helping to heal pressure sores when our dog was in a leg cast!


----------

